# Surf 7/27



## TBMatt (May 8, 2018)

We are down here for the week 3 miles from SLP in Galveston side. Fished bay and was not good surf was good when I got there. Will try to post pics when I can but right now wind is still whipping and waves are sporty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBMatt (May 8, 2018)

Here it is Sunday am 0620









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

git ya some! jus' pop some Advil when yer done


----------



## TBMatt (May 8, 2018)

Did that. Third bar is 5ft right now. Pelicans are slamming bait off third earlier. Water is four foot viz with hat-topper waves. Pic is at 1945 .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yep l rolled up at about 5:30 this morning shined the spotlight and decided there was no way l was going to try and fish it. Hopped back in the truck to hit and proceeded to the bayside where l ended up having a decent morning


----------



## TBMatt (May 8, 2018)

Surf going flat right now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh yeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

Did it flaten out ? Marine forecast calling for S.wind 5-10. Color looks sweet. Wonder if it will hold ? Tomorrow morning may look good. Of course I have to work. Dang


----------



## TBMatt (May 8, 2018)

Here it is as of now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBMatt (May 8, 2018)

Thursday 1342. Three miles east of SLP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

Dang..I figured as much !!!! Keep the report coming if you don't mind..


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

TBMatt said:


> Thursday 1342. Three miles east of SLP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol actually been doing any fishing or just taking pictures of the ocean all week? In all seriousness appreciate the reports. Even though l have no chance of making it down this week l still like to dream of what could be


----------



## TBMatt (May 8, 2018)

Just trying to help out those that are curious. Yes fishing and catching. Itâ€™s great water but fish are not cooperating

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

TB..Thanks for the reports and pictures of the surf. May be I'll get a chance to make the run tomorrow morning if the conditions hold. Thanks again Sir !!


----------



## TBMatt (May 8, 2018)

Friday 0840. Fished top water for an hour with 1 to show. Saw 30 others in same area but did not see much catching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

